# My new cellar



## dan69man (Oct 19, 2013)

Just finished my summer project.


----------



## geek (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice setup..!!!


----------



## Julie (Oct 19, 2013)

Lookin pretty good


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 19, 2013)

That is beautiful. I love the stone work.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 19, 2013)

That is lovely. What capacity did you wind up with?


----------



## dan69man (Oct 20, 2013)

sour_grapes said:


> That is lovely. What capacity did you wind up with?




Thanks everyone! 

It'll hold up to 420 bottles.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 20, 2013)

Very nice work, Dan. Is that travertine on the floor? What type of stone is on the wall? Do you have a temperature/humidity control unit for the area? It looks really great!


----------



## bkisel (Oct 20, 2013)

Awesome! But it ain't finished until all the crown molding is done. I know picky, picky, picky.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 20, 2013)

Dan, you da man! Great work!


----------



## dan69man (Oct 20, 2013)

bkisel said:


> Awesome! But it ain't finished until all the crown molding is done. I know picky, picky, picky.




Lol
I know jumped the gun on the photos was still waitng for the missing crowns to arrive via fedex....they did and as of this morning it's done.


----------



## dan69man (Oct 20, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Very nice work, Dan. Is that travertine on the floor? What type of stone is on the wall? Do you have a temperature/humidity control unit for the area? It looks really great!



Thanks 
Slate on the walls and floor....sealed in case the unimaginable happens! 

Yeah it's a cool 57 degrees thanks to the koolr unit above the door.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 20, 2013)

That's fantastic, great job.


----------

